# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  30 common mistakes during ramadan with correction

## Miss_Sweet

1) Focusing on food; to the extent that people begin to worry about 
eating more then actually fasting. This also goes along with 
spending tons of money on Iftaars even though a person does not need 
to eat that much food. 

2) Making Suhoor way before Fajr. Some people eat Suhoor a few hours 
after Taraweeh or Isha Salah, this is wrong. It should be eaten 
closer to the time of Fajr. 

3) People don't make Niyyah (intentions) to fast for Ramadan. This 
is something in the heart and does not need to be verbal. Also it 
only needs to be done once, at the beginning of Ramadan and not 
every single day. 

4) If you find out late that Ramadan started, you should stop eating 
and fast for that day, making that day up after Ramadan/Eid ends. 

5) Many people don't think you pray Taraweeh on the first night of 
Ramadan (such as tonight). They believe you pray it after the first 
day you actually fast. They forget that the Islamic calendar runs on 
the moon, maghrib is the start of the new day. 

6) Many people believe if you eat or drink on accident this breaks 
your fast. This is false, if you do this on accident then you 
continue fasting and do not need to make up the day. 

7) Some people take the opinion that if they see someone eating or 
drinking they should not remind the person that he/she is fasting. 
According to Sheikh Bin Baz (ra), this is incorrect and it is an 
order from Allah for us to ordain the good and forbid the evil. Thus 
we tell the person, because we are forbidding the evil this way. 

8) Many sisters believe they cannot use Hennah while fasting. This 
is incorrect, they are allowed to use it during Ramadan. 

9) Some people believe when you are cooking you cannot taste the 
food to see if it has the right spices/flavors. This is false, and 
allowed in Islam as long as the person cooking is not eating the 
food. Rather they can taste it to see if it needs salt, or more 
spices. 

10) Many people think you cannot use a Miswak or toothbrush during 
Ramadan. This is false, for the Prophet(saw) used to use a miswak 
during Ramadan.

11) Some people make the Fajr Adhan early. They do this so people 
will stop eating before Fajr and not invalidate their fast. This is 
wrong and something we should not do. 

12) Some people make the Maghrib Adhan late. They do this so people 
will start eating late, just incase Maghrib has not come in yet. 
This too is wrong and we should not do this. 

13) Many many people believe you cannot have intercourse with your 
spouse during the whole month of Ramadan. This is false, you cannot 
do this only during the times when you are fasting. Between Maghrib 
and Fajr it is permissible to do. 

14) Many women believe that if their period has just ended and they 
did not make ghusl, they cannot fast that day (considering their 
period ended at night, and they went to bed without Ghusl, waking up 
without having a chance to make it). This is incorrect, if a women 
has not made Ghusl she can still fast. 

15) Many men believe that if he has had intercourse with his wife 
and did not make ghusl (similar to the above) then he cannot fast 
the next morning. This is also incorrect, for he can fast even if he 
has not made Ghusl. 

16) Some people pray Dhur and Asr prayers together during Ramadan. 
(mainly in Arab countries) This is incorrect and should be avoided. 

17) Some people believe you cannot eat until the Muadthin is done 
calling the Maghrib Adthan. This is incorrect, as soon as he starts 
a person can break their fast. 

18) Many people don't take advantage of making dua before they break 
their fast. This is one of the three times when Allah accepts a 
person dua. 

19) Many people make the mistake of spending the later part of 
Ramadan preparing for Eid, neglecting Ramadan. This is incorrect and 
these people lose the concept of what Ramadan is about. 

20) Many parents do not let their children fast during Ramadan 
(young children). This is something counter productive to a child. 
By allowing him to fast he will grow up to know he must do this act. 

21) Many people think Ramadan is just about not eating and forget 
about controlling their tempers and watching what they say. In 
actuality we are supposed to control our tempers and mouths even 
more during Ramadan. 

22) People often waste their time during Ramadan. They go to sleep 
during the day and get nothing done. We should be taking advantage 
of this blessed month by doing extra Ibaadat. 

23) Some people don't go on trips or travel during Ramadan. They 
think they have to break their fast when traveling. This is actually 
optional, if you want to break your fast while traveling you can 
(with making it up later), and if you don't you can continue 
fasting. 

24) Many people who are able don't make Itikaaf at the masjid. We 
should take advantage of our good health and spend lots of time at 
the Masjid, especially the last 10 days of Ramadan. 

25) Some people believe they cannot cut their hair or nails during 
Ramadan. This is also false. 

26) Some people say you cannot swallow your spit during Ramadan. 
This too is false. However you cannot swallow mucus that has entered 
your mouth. 

27) Some people say you cannot use scented oils or perfumes during 
Ramadan. This too is false. 

28) Some people believe bleeding breaks the fast. This is not true. 

29) Some people believe if you throw up on accident it breaks your 
fast. This is not true, however if you do it intentionally it does. 

30) Some people think you cannot put water in your nose and mouth 
during wuduh in Ramadan. This too is incorrect.

----------


## khawab

:up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

Jazak Allah  :Smile: 

thanks for sharing sweet sis  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

welcome :givefl;

----------

